# Help...biting puppy



## joeyoey (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Last week I got my first ever Havanese & my first puppy in many years. He's the sweetest little thing I've ever seen & I'm really enjoying this new addition to the household but....he's about to drive me bananas with the biting. Anytime I start playing with him he starts biting anything...hands, feet, arms, legs, anything he can get his mouth on. And for a puppy that's only 10 weeks old, he bites hard! I know it's natural & he'll outgrow it but does anyone have any ideas on what to do in the meantime? I was laying in bed earlier watching TV & he started playing & all of a sudden bit me in the face. I've tried distracting him with a toy. All he does is drop the toy & come at me again.

Thanks in advance,

~ Joey


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello! This is not new to me, as a 10 weeks old puppy it's normal to act like that! If he start to bite me I always say NO biting and then later he obey my command patience is the key bout this problem, and for his price I give him a chewable toy, it's sound your dog has a teething problem that's why all you need to teach him, just be patience and if he not obeying your command don't lose hope I know in the past days he will know what exactly what you tell to him.


----------



## seesawhavanese (Jun 17, 2015)

We used lots of chew toys and redirected her to those when she was nippy. Books I've read say to stop play once she bites, but that may work for some. Mochi really likes Himalaya chews and antlers for chewing.


----------



## GlenK (Feb 9, 2016)

Rocky was the same. We used to joke, never go near this puppy unarmed. By armed we meant with a chew toy. Best defense is a good offense. Always have a chew toy and when he starts biting, stick it in his mouth!!

He's almost 10 months old now and the biting is starting to subside.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

As others have said, offering a chew toy is a great first step. But some puppies are very persistent. While it is true that they grow out of this phase one way or another, it's MUCH better if they can grow out of it with all your body parts still intact! :laugh: "No bite" really means nothing to them... They don't speak English. Instead, a loud, high pitched "OUCH!!!!" Will work with some puppies. Do it whether they hurt you or not. Even do it if they put their teeth on your clothes. The message should be that there should be no teeth on humnas. Period.

But some puppies are just sharks. With those, the "Ouch" might not be enough. So for those guys, use the following method. With no words, either put yourself on the other side of a gate where they can't reach you, or pick them up gently, no words, and put them in their ex-pen. Leave them there with no input from you for a very short time. (30 seconds) then take them out again, and continue with gentle, QUIET play with a toy. If he bites again, repeat.

It is important to be VERY consistent in how you handle this, even if it feels like you aren't making much progress. He WILL eventually make the connection that the moment he puts his teeth on you, the fun is over.


----------



## AbrilsMama (Jun 24, 2014)

We have had our new pup since last Friday and she feels right at home and now the biting has started...have been doing each of these suggestions as deem important...Thank you all as one forgets the ways of puppyhood... :surprise:


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

I have the same problem with our 12 week old puppy. There are certain times during the day that he gets this expression and I know he is going to nip. Nips at my feet as I walk and anything if I play. Giving a toy is useless. So I say yipe and if it happens again I leave him alone for awhile. So far, still doing it. Hoping it changes soon! Also, teaching him to sit with a treat, which changes the activity a bit and temporarily stops the nipping.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I posted a response to this type issue not too long ago. My pup is now 6 months and has not nipped anyone for a few weeks now. There are a few consistencies to follow: The first is, use the same phrase each and every time they bite....like "OW!!!!" (loudly), then say "No bite" or "No teeth" calmly and quietly. Get up and walk away immediately. Puppies learn from IMMEDIATE and CONSISTENT responses. Once they get to the point that it's not really aggressive but they want your fingers in their mouth, just turn your fingernail to the roof of their mouth. When they bite down, they get a fingernail instead of soft skin, and suddenly they aren't as interested in chewing on your hand. It is the action of their own biting down that causes the fingernail to poke, so they control how hard they want to bite. Puppies have short memories, but it doesn't take long to learn that biting only results in NO PLAY, NO FUN, and or A FINGERNAIL POKE. Make sure there are the right kinds of things to bite on to that are acceptable. 

My pup loves wide stringy things that don't come apart when gnawed on. Now that he has lost his baby teeth, he loves the small cow tails. They start hard, and get soggy as they gnaw. He actually lost his last incisor by chewing on his cow tail stick. (YEA! no surgery needed to remove baby teeth).


----------

